# 25 Meter Indoor Tournament



## In the zone (Oct 18, 2010)

The Georgia Archery Association and the Georgia Archery Team are holding a 25 meter indoor round at the Parker Rd facilities in Conyers, GA on Saturday December 4th.  Scoring begins at 1:00 PM, so practice will begin at 12:00 PM.  

A 25 meter round is shot on the 60 cm indoor face instead of the 40 cm face that is used for the 18 meter round.  (25 meters measures out to 27.34 yards.)  It is still 60 arrows total (3 arrow ends).  Recurve archers will score the outer 10, while compound archers score the inner ten (just like regular FITA Indoor).

This is an official FITA round that is rarely shot these days since it is difficult to find venues that can shoot the longer distance.

If by chance we do have more archers than expected, we may have to conduct a 9:00 AM line to accomodate.

Come on out an enjoy a new round.  If you have any questions let me know.  

Jim


----------



## KMckie786 (Oct 18, 2010)

Do you have to be a GAA member to shoot?


----------



## In the zone (Oct 18, 2010)

KMckie786 said:


> Do you have to be a GAA member to shoot?



No.  You don't (this isn't a state championship).  But your equipment does need to be FITA legal.

For compound bows this means:
 60 # max

Arrow no larger than 9.3 mm (2315s and Easton Fatboys are legal)

No electronics (no battery lit sights, or electronic release aids).


----------



## KMckie786 (Oct 18, 2010)

Can I just back my bow down to 60#? It maxes at 65# ... sorry for being ignorant but this would be a first time shooting this style for me. 

I just want to shoot ... I dont care what it is!


----------



## In the zone (Oct 18, 2010)

KMckie786 said:


> Can I just back my bow down to 60#? It maxes at 65# ... sorry for being ignorant but this would be a first time shooting this style for me.
> 
> I just want to shoot ... I dont care what it is!



Yes..   as long as the draw weight is 60# while you are shooting.


----------



## KMckie786 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cool! I will mark it on my calendar and try to be there!!


----------



## bowsmith (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll try to make it.  Should be fun.  Haven't shot 25m since I left Michigan.


----------



## In the zone (Oct 19, 2010)

We look forward to seeing you there bowsmith.  This is goning to be a great event.  Since we are able to use the parker Rd. facility we can get the longer distance for an indoor event.


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 19, 2010)

i believe roberto and i were shooting 40 yards over there one night over on the other side


----------



## BlackArcher (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll be there... Never shot one before should be fun
Questions!

How many archers per target?
How many arrows per end, 3 ?


----------



## In the zone (Oct 20, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> I'll be there... Never shot one before should be fun
> Questions!
> 
> How many archers per target?
> How many arrows per end, 3 ?



Three arrow ends.  If you are shooting a single spot target it will be three arrows per rtarget face.  It you are shooting a three spot reduced face, it will be one arrow per dot.  It is just like shooting the FITA Indoor round at 18 meters, except the target is a little bigger and further away.


----------



## In the zone (Nov 4, 2010)

If you are planning on attending please let me know.  You can just send me a PM.

I will also need to know if you will be shooting a single spot target face or a three spot target face.

Thanks!!


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Nov 4, 2010)

Put me down as coming.


----------



## In the zone (Nov 4, 2010)

The reason i need to know which target face you are shooting is if a single spot there will be four archers on a target.  But if you are shooting a 3 spot vertical face only 3 target faces will fit on the target, so only 3 archers can shoot per target butt.

I have to do lane assignments before hand, other wise some archers may not get to shoot because there isn't room.


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Nov 4, 2010)

Three spot for me.


----------



## KMckie786 (Nov 5, 2010)

I am planning on making this one ... And I will need a 3 spot ... Thanks! Looking forward to it!


----------



## BlackArcher (Nov 5, 2010)

3 spot


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Nov 6, 2010)

3 spot por favor.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 7, 2010)

I will be there with kmckie ....3 spot for me as well......


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Nov 12, 2010)

We are looking at bringing about 6 of our 4H archery team up for this. Would be their first indoor shoot. We are looking forward to it. They will need the single face.


----------



## GRIV (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll Be there!!!!!

Hopefully we will have a bunch of our JOAD kids in tow


----------



## Big John (Nov 21, 2010)

ttt EVERONE COME ON OUT


----------



## donald-f (Nov 22, 2010)

Where is the range located on Parker Rd?


----------



## In the zone (Nov 22, 2010)

donald-f said:


> Where is the range located on Parker Rd?



1400 Parker Rd.  It is the old Maxell manufacturing facility.


----------



## In the zone (Nov 22, 2010)

All,
We have decided to have a 9:00 AM shooting line (8:00 AM practice, with 9:00 AM Scoring).  Several people have asked so we wanted to accomodate them.

We aren't charging late fees, but if you will think you are going to shoot this please let me know and what target face you will need (single spot or three spot).

Thank you...

Jim


----------



## bowsmith (Nov 22, 2010)

In the zone said:


> All,
> We have decided to have a 9:00 AM shooting line (8:00 AM practice, with 9:00 AM Scoring).  Several people have asked so we wanted to accomodate them.
> 
> We aren't charging late fees, but if you will think you are going to shoot this please let me know and what target face you will need (single spot or three spot).
> ...



Jim,
I'm going to try to make it.  Assuming I do (likely), I'll use a 3 spot.  I should be able to shoot either line, if you're looking for more on one line or the other.


----------



## In the zone (Nov 23, 2010)

bowsmith said:


> Jim,
> I'm going to try to make it.  Assuming I do (likely), I'll use a 3 spot.  I should be able to shoot either line, if you're looking for more on one line or the other.



I don't think we are going to have an issue with one being too full, so shoot whichever suits you best.

Thanks!!


----------



## gator19 (Nov 23, 2010)

I think blake and i will be there , 3 spot please


----------



## Big John (Nov 23, 2010)

3 Spot for me!!!!


----------



## Big John (Nov 29, 2010)

TTT everyone come on out this will be lots of fun


----------



## Archery Mom (Dec 1, 2010)

Update, 
We have been updated (by Kenny) on the list of shooters for Saturday. It looks like we will have an awesome crowd there.

If you are local and are able to shoot the 9:00 am (practice at 8:00) that would be great, if not do not sweat it. We are making arrangements to accomodate everyone. We will not turn anyone away.

We will also have consessions there for you. Several soups (to warm the bones) drinks and a few snacks all for donations. Mrs. Holly is making us Brunswick Stew and i am making two others (you will have to be there to find out what i make..lol)

See you there.
Mechell


----------



## hound dog (Dec 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 3, 2010)

This is all I got to say about that..


----------



## hound dog (Dec 3, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> This is all I got to say about that..



See spot hit spot.


----------



## Big John (Dec 4, 2010)

Time to shoot!!!!!


----------



## bowsmith (Dec 4, 2010)

For those that are interested, I'm transmitting the shoot:

http://www.justin.tv/bowsmith


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for a greaty time today!


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 4, 2010)

Looked fun !  ...I know at least one person that liked the eats.


----------



## Archery Mom (Dec 7, 2010)

Better late than never.. sorry it took me a few days to get the results up. We want to thank everyone for coming out and supporting the Georgia Archery team 25 Meter shoot. It was a huge success. We had a great crowd and it was nice to see some old faces coming back to shoot with us and awesome to see all the new faces. I want to thank all of the volunteers that helped to take down the shoot when it was over and I also want to thank Kenny and Kent Compton for setting the shoot up for us. I also want to send a special thank you to Mark Luman and Jim Pruitte for running the lines for us, Special thanks to Mrs. Mccowan for helping me in a pinch with the registrations and Holly Edgar and Patrick Reinhart for the delicious eats they brought for all of to enjoy. Thank you to all of you for your help in making this a huge success, and most of all the Archers who participated.


----------



## Big John (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for a great Tournament. Everyone did a great job it was fun!!!


----------



## KMckie786 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hate that I missed it guys! I wasnt quite prepared


----------

